# what am i doing wrong



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys i went out today and i sat for about an hour and didnt see anything. I started out with some jackrabbit distress and did that for a while and then i howled and didnt hear or see anything. I was hunting about a half mile or farther away from my neighbors house and they have a gutpile out on the side of a coulee hill and their house is on the edge of the coulee. They have seen coyotes out there pretty much everynite, but they shot one 2 days ago in the moonlight so i no their around there. Theres tracks everywher out there, am i calling wrong? Even though i didnt see anything im pretty sure that there was one about 50 yards from me because when i walked out i followed my same path as when i walked in and there was a days old tracks there with a little bit of snow over them when i walked in and when i walked out there was fresh tracks that went by. Any help on what i should do calling or anything would be nice.
Thanks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

watch the wind, maybe it got downwind and busted you. or you just didn't see it and it walked off. Keep trying, try a different spot and call, maybe you will score next time.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Hard to say what you did wrong... Maybe you didn't do anything wrong...

Lots of tracks likely mean lots of eyes. Maybe they saw you before you saw them. I believe we all call in a lot of critters that we never see. Just need to keep at it.

Continue to read through the post on this site. Many good tips on how to become more successful. Too many to list.

Good luck.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

You made one set where you called in nothing and that justify's starting a post on Nodak asking what you did wrong. You -are- new to this aren't you... What did you do wrong? I dont know I wasn't there. You tell us what you did wrong.

Keep your head up and keep trying. If your mind is weak and you're not head strong and you dont have enough motivation to make it happen, You wont last as a predator caller. Get out there and make it happen now, It's not gonna happen -for- you.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya bloodyblinddoors ive been in that area 3 times now calling and havent seen anything. I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on how i should call or any other suggestions. Yes im kind of new to it but nothing wrong with asking a question.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bloody why are you dumping on the guy. Let him ask his questions, if you don't like it, move on to the next topic. Not all of us are professional callers and guides like you.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

What did you do wrong? You haven't called enough times. Most of us don't have success the first time out (correct me if I'm wrong here, guys, but I think this is a fair statement). I think I went out maybe 5-6 different times with multiple differnt sets each time before I even saw a coyote, let alone shot one. What really helped me was to go out with someone else more experienced, read read read here on this forum and others, and then just go out and try it. There is a learning curve. I'm still on the pretty steep part myself. Good luck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the original poster asked a good question. True he is new to this, but he explained himself properly and told us the story. I think we can all remind ourselves, as was mentioned, that you don't always see every predator you call in. Keep at it bud, it will happen.

Bloodyblinddoors, lay off him, he is just starting out.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Bloodyblinddoors, lay off him, he is just starting out.


Agreed..

The forums are here to help others, get advice, and to learn...


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

gsehnter

Like the others said, stay positive and stay at it. 
It is all most rediculous how responsive the critters are at night. If you have snow cover, the next several nights are going to be good if the winds are calm. It will be late at night though as the moon rises later. Give that a try if you can.

YoteSlapper


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Bloody-

I agree with your post 100%! I don't think you were dumping on the guy you were explaining that its probably not going to happen the 3 times you went out. If your looking for a "magical" answer thats going to to call in coyotes let me know too. Nobody on this site knows what he is doing wrong unless we are personally there to witness his hunt. Nobody here has the coyote figured out. We can give him ideas, which is great, but that like a bandaid! When he calls a new area the scenierio will change and we are back to square one. The game of predator hunting is trial and error. Try new things till you suceed and once you fail, get back up and try again. You have to do lots of research and get out there and make a years worth of stands. Don't get down on yourself.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Yes im kind of new to it but nothing wrong with asking a question.


You're right. I woke up this morning, re-read my post to you and thought it sounded a bit too harsh. It was'nt meant to sound degrading but I does come off that way. For that I sincerely appologise. Guess I had a moment of weakness.

All I can say is stick with it cause we all wanna see a picture of you with your first coyote, or at least read a good story about it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

no problem bloodyblinddoors, it happens


----------



## catfishin42 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey buddy, dont feel bad. Im new to Coyote Hunting myself, this is actually the first fall/winter I have ever got into it. I have read probably close to a hundred different articles, tips, forum posts, etc. on predator hunting, and I have talked and recieved info from ppl. I actually know that Coyote Hunt. Pretty much done all the research I can do on both Coyotes in general and Coyote Hunting. I also practiced calling for days before I actually went out, and I think my calling sounds good.

BUT... out of the atleast 15 times I have went out huntin em', compared to your 3 times, I've still only called in one Coyote. Never even got a shot off on the one I did see because he hung up at atleast 200 yards and I never had a clear shot to take. My point is... like some have already said, you just have to keep goin back out and tryin' (try not to over hunt that one particular area but keep huntin diff. spots) 
Goin 3 times and not seein anything doesn't really mean you are doing something wrong, it's just something that is gonna take time, expeirence, and practice. Learn from your mistakes, and keep getting info. off of this site and others. You will get one eventually. I hope I do too. lol!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha ya. Ok thanks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my season started the same way, and I have doing this for years. Now since it got cold and some snow this have improved. Be patient and watch for the little things, wind, approach, and where you set up. Don't outline yourself, keep something behind you to break up outline


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Can a person shoot coyotes in ND in August?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Umm... im not sure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was just asking because that would be a great time to get them things. Everytime we are combining out there we chase out a ton of yotes, and if I had a gun they where all within 200 yards and just a few where outside of 300yards.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh i see. Where are u at in ND?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I help family combine in Jamestown, but right now I am in Battle Lake MN. We have just a few yotes around here, I i think over shot them this year.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi gsehnter: "What am I doing wrong?". I've asked myself that a hundred times because just as I begin to think "I've got these guys figured", they show me just how much I have to learn. 

Bad luck? Wrong place? Wrong time? Here's an example.

Went out Sunday morning. Stopped at a spot. Did the interrogation and locator. Worked. (I'll go back there later). First stand, breeze from the west. Bush to the west of me and I'm set on the south side of a big bush that extends north. Did the vocalization medley and couple minutes later got response. Whooppee. Sitting there expecting a yote from the west. 8)

Sure enough, 12 minutes in, a yote comes in, but instead of him appearing 70 yards to the west where I can do my thing, one appears four STEPS away to the west, sneaking out from behind a dead fall. 

Well, you see the picture. He's looking dead on at me, I'm looking dead on at him. He sees my ugly face (which would scare any coyote), and I can count the whiskers on his chin he's so close. 

I can't move to even line up a shot, even bringing the .223 for a shot-from-the-hip ain't gonna happen. He turns and disappears as quickly as he appeared.

Next stand, got 'em talking but they ain't coming. Third stand, batteries on the Fx-3 died. Spare batteries weren't any better.

Took out the hand calls but the stands I had in that area weren't conducive to hand calling.

Yotes beat me again. The easy guys in October and November ended up at the fur auction (got screwed there, too). The December and January yotes are a whole different ball game.

But I've got a whole new strategy for February coyotes and I'm going to whack 'em.

Moral of the story? Never give up.:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You can shoot yotes 24-7 365 there is no start or end to the season, just a date where you have to renue your licence.

I have hunted in the summer/ early fall. IT IS FUN. The only thing that kind of sucks is all of the crop is up there is yotes everywhere. In the winter they get pushed to cover. Summer hunting you have to find somewhere where you can call and actaully see them coming. Or else grab your goose gun and start calling. They look damn good in the summer and no one else is putting much pressure on them! Give it a shot!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will if I am driving truck/semi. But chances are I will be driving the combine. Hopefully I will get the chance to get a couple.


----------

